# pros and cons of anti lag



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

I just been youtubing and saw a few antilag vids:

COBB TUNING GT-R anti-lag - YouTube


Is any one using this? i assume the purpose of antilag is to keeps the cars boost between gear changes? saves that tin split second where turbos are needed to spool.

is this necessary on stock turbos? or is this one for the bigger builds?


let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Think its more for building boost from a standing start for better launching....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeh it's also called Boost off the line (BOTL), probably more of an asset to cars with bigger turbos, some people have reported better 60fts with it some find too much spin.....too many other variables.......but it sounds cool and launches hard so rude not to take advantage of the Albins 1st gear set :smokin:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I had BOTL on my Evo 6 RSX. 

I did a launch showing off to a mate once, the next minute I was picking up pieces of my gearbox.

Verin, when you get you get all the bits back in your gearbox, try to keep them in there :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I now have Syvecs and have rolling antilag, its Awesome fun!

You dont need traditional antilag in the GTR as the time between gear changes is Fek all.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Lol flynn!


Im starting a 2nd business this summer, if its profitable by the end if year i need to think ahead! Iv given up on thinking new car, we have to all experience 800-900hp at some point in our lives.


But your right, no major mods for me unless i make more money enough so much that the mrs wont notice its missing! Just curious about this antilag i think decat+anti lag would be nice on bigger cars.

She was dead against the wrap, and shows no sympathy for my gear box. Glad i never told her about the dynomat paul did and the angel lights, amp, sub, auto folding mirrors svm are sorting out


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> I now have Syvecs and have rolling antilag, its Awesome fun!
> 
> You dont need traditional antilag in the GTR as the time between gear changes is Fek all.


Thats what i thought. Some times when you drop it a couple gears and floor it you lose a split second whist turbos build up. But unless u do 1/4 sprints im not seeing the point. Id rather smoother boost vs harsher boost.

Does bloody sound good tho!


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have it, bloody fantastic and great fun, i've had my circlips done mind.. wouldnt settle for anything less now


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Iv got circlip done too.

Hummmm. Ill chat to amar or kev bout this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

syvecs antilag






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-XF7EQIry0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> Thats what i thought. Some times when you drop it a couple gears and floor it you lose a split second whist turbos build up. But unless u do 1/4 sprints im not seeing the point. Id rather smoother boost vs harsher boost.
> 
> Does bloody sound good tho!


Thats not the turbos spooling thats the car protecting itself and bringing the torque in slowly. By design. You can dial that out a bit with Syvecs but at your own risk.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Ohhhhh. So thats what that is.


Usally happens when dropping it in haste. If you drop both gears normmally it doesnt do that.

Gtr's are just too good.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> syvecs antilag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds epic love it


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

This kind of antilag is old school and essentially old technology these days.

It is achieved by retarding the ignition to prevent complete combustion but opening the throttles to stop the engine stalling. Idle effectively goes to upwards beyond 2000rpm.

The droplets of unburnt fuel then impact the turbine blades which are very hot and explode forcing it round sporadically.

This is what gives you the pops and bangs. Each band is equivalent to hitting the exhaust wheel blades with a hammer. It's not something you should do regularly and is not great for turbine longevity. It's the reason rally cars considered turbos as consumables - hence not ideal for a road car.

You can of course use it to differing degrees. Typically it's for having fun and scaring people behind you rather than for building serious boost. At these low levels, I doubt you'd notice any reduction in turbine life.

Other more advanced systems exist which as of recently which have additional hardware and control software to create a constant stream of gas from the unburnt fuel before it reaches the turbo. This gives you smooth turbine rotation and boost without the pops and bangs. Effectively imagine sitting at your raised idle, but with the turbo spinning at the speed required for full boost.

I have experienced it first hand, and it feels astounding!


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Good post Adamantium, you saved me from typing the same info about old-school rally and expendable turbos! :thumbsup:

In any way, anti-lag is fun due to pops'n'bangs but shouldn't be a thing switched on all the time! As a friend of mine said - what's good for a race car as a rule is bad for your car.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> syvecs antilag
> 
> 
> Syvecs open throttle antilag + Titanium 102mm + GTX3582 VR38 - YouTube


That's cool, these VR38s nearly starting to sound as good as the old RBs


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

cheers. I think if the turbo is modded then its worth considering.

unless you like scaring people


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a Scoob try the scare tactic on the motorway going to Silverstone on Monday.

I was expecting something funny and wasn't disappointed.
Was very loud though. I guess you have to get your kicks some way when you come upon a GT-R in an old Scoob.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

funny you mentioned this - it was a scoob that got me thinking about antilag for the gtr.

few days ago a scoob pulled up at the gym and revd his motor. every one from the gym ran to the windows because it sounded like gun fire!

I was outside with him but he didn't warn me so it caught me off guard - nearly needed a change of underpants


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Surely it can't be good for the turbos to be spooling until the engine oil is at a right temperature?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You can always wait to heat the oil, but the shock loading on the blades is much more damaging whether the oil is hot!


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

How do you wait to heat the oil? Can anti lag be turned on and off?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTR gilo said:


> How do you wait to heat the oil? Can anti lag be turned on and off?


Yes.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

GTR gilo said:


> How do you wait to heat the oil? Can anti lag be turned on and off?


"Anti lag" is only engaged during launch control....anti-lag is the wrong word too, its really a slightly more sophisticated 2-step LC (or at least that is my experience of COBB BOTL).....:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, that makes more sense, cause anti lag all the time, and you'll be going through turbos quicker than v power


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anti-lag is any system that removes the need to wait for the turbos to spin up to the desired speed for producing a boost level.

That can be off the line, during gear changes, trailing throttle/braking into bends etc.

It is less relevant to the GTR since the gear change scenario is removed from the equation, but that doesn't mean it won't benefit you off the line or out of corners.

It must be switchoffable because it drinks fuel, it makes for unpleasant running, it's harsh on the turbos, it's seriously loud and most importantly, it costs you vacuum assistance of your brakes, because the inlet manifold is not in vacuum due to the open throttle.

In funky systems, there is often a separate vacuum pump so the brakes work!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ive run antilag and fitted it to a few gtir's using motec management and yes its great for launching (leaving gearbox in a pile under car lol), 
is good for scaring women and kids on their weekly shop round town
and good for spooling up a larger turbo which would normally give you lag time.
but
as already mentioned though 'its a tubby killer', ive seen roller bearing tubbys destroyed within 6 months with the use of antilag so it can be a costly bit of fun which is totally useless unless your competing in rallying, hillclimbs / sprints etc


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Anti-lag is any system that removes the need to wait for the turbos to spin up to the desired speed for producing a boost level.
> 
> That can be off the line, during gear changes, trailing throttle/braking into bends etc.
> 
> ...


Is there ANYTHING technical you don't know about the GT-R Adam?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, loads.

Antilag knowledge is nothing to do with Gtr.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Only hearing of Ecu controlled anti-lag, what about the old school mechanical anti-lag as on the Mitsubishi evo6 rally cars?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Holy thread resurrection Batman


----------

